# Mickfootie tries out Tauro-Test



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*Mickfootie's Tauro-Test Log*










*Amount Per Daily Seving (6 Capsules) :*

*
*

*
Testobullism TM Testosterone Amplification Matrix 1,800mg :*

- Long Jack - Fenugreek Extract - Horney Goat Weed - Methoxyflavone - 3,4-divanillyltetrahydrofuran

*Secretrophin TM GH Inducing Blend 900mg :*

- Alpha GPC - Macuna Pruriens

*cAMP Agonists 2,000mcg :*

- cAMP

*Estocut TM Estrogen Modulation Matrix 600mg :*

- I-3-C - White Button Mushroom - Reveratrol (50%)

*TauroDrive TM Delivery System Matrix 140mg :*

- Black Pepper Extract - Ginger Root (5% gingerols) - Cayenne powder - Vitamin B-6 - Zinc Chelate

Thanks to Joe and Anabolic Designs who asked me if i would Log this product for a 4 week period.

*My Routine :*

Day 1 - Chest/Biceps

Day 2 - Back/Traps/Calves

Day 3 - Shoulders/Triceps

Day 4 - Legs/Abs/Forearms

Cardio consists of 15 mins warm ups on Orbitrek running machine with 45 mins of light weighted Tae-Bo sessions done 3 times a week. In addition i have started doing some Speedball and Bag work 3-4 times a week.

*My Nutrition :*

My daily nutritonal regime consists of 40-45% Protein/35-40% Carbs with 20% fats based around 5-6 meals and 2500-3000 daily.

Once again i would like to thank Joe at Anabolic Designs for offering me to take this oppertunity of running Tauro-Test.
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Tauro-Test arrived today but after i had already worked out at the gym.

So my real first day will be tomorrow with full dosing of 6 capsules. Today i took 4 capsules, 2 at lunch and 2 at bedtime.

Tomorrows workout is Shoulders and Triceps in the AM with some speedball and bag work in the afternoon.

My bag work consists of 3 x 5 minute rounds with 60 second speedball bursts mixed in.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd prefer real test 

Will be interesting to see any gains though


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

ah24 said:


> I'd prefer real test
> 
> Will be interesting to see any gains though


  It will be interesting to see what this can do.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the results of this log! It's a great formula, and I think this is the first log I've seen!

Kieran

BBWarehouse


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Shoulders/Triceps AM :*

Rotator Cuff warm-up exercises

Lateral Raises - 5 Sets (15,12,8,8,15)

Cuban Press/Front Raises/Arnold Press Tri-Sets - 3 Sets (8/12/10)

Seated bent over Flyes - 4 Sets (12,8,8,15)

Tricep pulley pushdowns warm-ups - 2 Sets (25,15)

Overhead Rope Ext. - 4 Sets (15,10,10,15)

Bodyweight Dips - 4 Sets to reach over 50 Reps

*Bag work PM :*

3 x 5 minute rounds on Bag with interval 60 second Speedball work

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Whole wheat Bagel with Cheese, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Oats sweetened with Honey, Whey shake with 2 scoops of Peanut butter, Small 25g bar of plain chocolate

Meal 3 - Lunch - Tuna steak salad, Natural Yoghurt

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Whey shake, 2 large Plums

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Light Chicken Korma with Brown rice, Natural Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Pre-bed - Cottage cheese, 2 scoops Peanut butter, Mixed nuts

*Thoughts and feelings :*

Nothing much to give feedback wise as of yet. Workout felt good as normal with no extra feelings.

*Thought of the day :*

" Unexpected hits may force you to your knees, or worse, knock you on your face; but if you have the courage to get back up & walk around with that 'bruise' visible for all to see, the next time it happens, people won't notice the bruise...just your dignity while you 'recover'!"
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Looking forward to seeing the results of this log! It's a great formula, and I think this is the first log I've seen!
> 
> Kieran
> 
> BBWarehouse


Thanks Kieran. Great to have you following buddy.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Legs/Abs/Forearms AM:*

5 minute warm-up on Rowing machine

Smith Machine Squats - 6 Sets (20,15,12,12,12,25)

DB Lunges - 3 Sets (12,12,12)

Leg Ext/Leg Curls Superset - 4 Sets (12/12, 10/10, 8/8, 12/12)

Seated Calve raises - 5 Sets (15,12,10,10,25)

DB Wrist Curls - 4 Sets (12,10,10,12)

Broom Twists - 150 reps

DB Side Bends - 3 Sets (15,15,15)

Crunch Machine - 5 Sets (20,15,12,10,10)

*Duration :*

60 minutes

*Bag work PM:*

3 x 5 minute rounds on bag with 60 second interval Speedball work

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Oats and Honey, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Whey shake, 2 scoops Peanut Butter, 2 Large Waffles with Maple Syrup

Meal 3 - Lunch - Mackeral Fillets, Rice Cakes, Nautural Yoghurt

Meal 4 - Whey Shake, Banana

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Chicken Breasts, Veggies, Baked sweet potatoes, Natural Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Pre-bed - Cottage Cheese and mixed nuts, 2 scoops Peanut Butter

*Thoughts and feelings :*

Workout was good considering i have developed a cough and a thick head cold. This is nothing to do with the supplement as it is going round at the moment.

Mood is quite good to say i feel a little rundown so this is a positive at the moment. Nothing much of anything else to say at the moment as it is still early.

*Thought of the Day :*

" If you believe in yourself, you are on the first step of success's stairs."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Had to see a Doc yesterday who diagnosed me with a chest infection and gave me Antibiotics and to rest up for a week. So no training until next week.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

mickfootie said:


> Had to see a Doc yesterday who diagnosed me with a chest infection and gave me Antibiotics and to rest up for a week. So no training until next week.


Will you continue to take the supp or take the week off of them too?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Will you continue to take the supp or take the week off of them too?


I have been advised to stop the supplement until i start training again next week.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*Back in the Game :*

*
*

*
**The Workout*

*
*

*
Chest/Biceps AM :*

10 minutes warm up on rowing machine

Incline BB Press - 5 Sets (15,12,10,10,10)

Flat BB Press Drop sets - 3 Sets (12/10,12/10,10/8)

Hammer Strength DB Press - 3 Sets (12,10,10)

Incline DB Flyes drop sets - 3 Sets (15/12,12/10,12/10)

Cable Curls straight bar - 3 Sets (15,12,10)

DB cross body Hammer curls - 3 Sets (12,10,10)

High pulley Cable curls - 3 Sets (12,10,10)

*Duration*

65 minutes

*Cardio PM :*

15 minutes on punch bag to warm up then 45 minute light weighted Tae-Bo session

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Nutrtion bar, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Power Shake (50g Oats, 30g scoop Protein powder, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, 2 x Bananas, 3g Creatine, 5g Glutamine, 3 IntraXcell Caps), 25g Dark Chocolate

Meal 3 - Lunch - Chicken Breasts, Salad, Yoghurt, Apple

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Protein shake, Mixed nuts, Boiled eggs

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Light Chicken Korma, Brown rice, Nann Bread

Meal 6 - Pre-bed - Cottage cheese, Mixed nuts, 2 scoops Peanut butter

*Thoughts and feelings :*

Good to be back in the game after taking a week off with a chest infection. Good workout to say the least. Good motivation throughout the workout. Started the Tauro-Test yesterday to Prime myself for today. Mood is good and good pumps in the gym too (probably to do with the week off i have had).

Tomorrow is Back/Traps/Calves so looking forward to the workout. 

*Thought of the Day :*

" As you begin to take action toward the fulfillment of your goals and dreams, you must realize that not every action will be perfect. Not every action will produce the desired result. Not every action will work. Making mistakes, getting it almost right, and experimenting to see what happens are all part of the process of eventually getting it right."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

* The Workout*

*
*

*
Back/Traps/Calves AM:*

10 mins warm-up on Rowing machine

Lat pulldowns drop sets - 4 Sets (15/12,12/12,10/10,10/10)

Close Grip Low Pulley Rows - 4 Sets (12,10,8,20)

Lat pull machine single arms - 3 Sets (12,12,12)

Close Grip Pulldowns - 3 Sets (10,10,10)

DB Pullovers - 3 Sets (15,15,15)

DB Shrugs - 6 Sets (15,12,10,8,8,20)

Seated Calve raises - 5 Sets (15,12,12,12,12)

*Duration :*

60 mins

*Cardio PM:*

15 mins bag work and 15 mins Ab circuit training

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Oats and Honey

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Protein shake, Banana, Waffles, Dark chocolate

Meal 3 - Lunch - Tuna Deli sandwiches, Yoghurt, Apple

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Protein shake, Boiled eggs, Banana

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Homemade pie and veggies, Baked sweet potatoes, Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Pre-bed - Cottage cheese, mixed nuts, 2 scoops Peanut butter

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Good workout this morning with good muscle fullness and pump. Still not much to report as for significant changes but we will see what comes.

*Thought of the Day :*

" We are slapped when we come into this world and they shovel dirt on us in the end. This is our life, everyone's life; these are the bookends of life. But what really matters is what goes on in the middle; that we are passionate people, that we are caring people, that we LIVE!"
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Shoulders/Triceps AM :*

Rotator Cuff exercises to warm up

Lateral Flyes - 5 Sets (15,12,10,8,20)

Seated Smith machine bb Press - 4 Sets (12,8,8,20)

Cable Upright rows - 4 Sets (15,12,8,8)

DB Arnold Press/Bent over Flyes Superset - 3 Sets (12/12,10/12,10/12)

U-Bar pulley pushdowns/Overhead rope Ext. Superset - 3 Sets (12/12,10/10,10/10)

BW Dips - As many sets to hit 55 reps

*Duration :*

60 mins

*Cardio PM :*

20 mins Bag work and 15 mins Ab circuit

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Bowl of Oatibix Cereal, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Protein shake, Banana, Bagel with cheese, 25g Dark chocolate

Back to bed to get ready for night shift working

Meal 3 - Post-Cardio - Protein shake, Apple, Banana

Meal 4 - Tea-time/Pre-work - Roast Lamb, Veggies, Baked sweet potatoes, Yoghurt

Meal 5 - Work break - Mackeral Fillets, Melba Toast

Meal 6 - Work Break - Chicken Deli sandwiches, Apple, Yoghurt

Meal 7 - Pre-bed - Cottage cheese, mixed nuts

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Very good Shoulder and Tricep workout today with good focus and energy. Pumps are good with good vascularity coming through (More increased than before using Tauro-Test).

Feeling a little harder especially in the arms. Mood is good. Only downfall at the moment is a little lethargy creeping in later on during the day. Other than that so far so good. 

Tomorrow will be a Cardio only day as i am working nights for a few days and don't have time to get to the gym with them being 12 hour shifts.

*Thought of the Day :*

" Live your life each day as you would climb a mountain. An occasional glance toward the summit keeps the goal in mind, but many beautiful scenes are to be observed from each new vantage point. Climb slowly, steadily, enjoying each passing moment; and the view from the summit will serve as a fitting climax for the journey."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Friday was Cardio only day with 15 minutes of bag work and 45 minutes weighted Tae-Bo session.

Felt very good overall and not too tired once i had finished.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Legs/Abs/Forearms*

10 minute warmup on stationary bike

Leg Ext (Pre-exhaust) - 5 Sets (20,15,12,12,12)

Leg Press machine - 6 Sets (15,12,8,8,8)

Hack squats - 3 Sets @ 12 Reps

DB Lunges - 3 Sets @ 15 Reps

Leg Curls - 3 Sets @ 12 Reps

Single Leg Curls - 3 Sets (12,12,12)

Leg Press Calve pressing - 5 Sets @ 15 Reps

DB Wrist curls - 4 Sets (15,12,10,10)

Broom Twists - 2 Sets @ 100 Reps

DB Side Bends - 4 Sets @ 15 Reps

Crunch Machine - 5 Sets (20,15,12,12,12)

*Duration :*

70 mins

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Oats and Honey, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Protein shake, Banana, Belgium Waffles, 2 scoops Peanut butter

Meal 3 - Lunch - Chicken breasts, Baked potato, Salad

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Protein shake, Apple, Mixed nuts

Meal 5 - Teat-time - Home made Lasagne, Garlic bread, Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, mixed nuts, 2 scoops Peanut butter

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Feeling very good overall with another good workout today that was full of energy and focus. Muscle hardness is definatley coming through with strength and endurance coming up slowley.

Feeling that workouts are getting better and able to go with higher repping on the same weights.

I can say i am feeling a difference from using the Tauro-Test even so soon as it is the only thing added to my regime a couple of weeks ago.

Chest/Bicep day tomorrow and looking very much foreward to it too.

*Thought of the Day :*

" I don't know whether my life has been a success or a failure. But not having any anxiety about becoming one instead of the other, and just taking things as they came along, I've had a lot of extra time to enjoy life."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Chest/Biceps AM :*

10 minute warmup on rowing machine

Flat BB Press - 6 Sets (50,20,15,15,20,30)

DB Incline Press/Flat DB Flye Superset - 3 Sets (15/12,15/10,15/10)

Pec-Deck Flyes - 4 Sets @ 15 Reps

DB Cross body Hammer curls - 4 Sets (20,15,15,15)

BB 21's - 5 Sets

10 minute cool down on stationary bike

*Duration :*

65 mins

*Cardio PM :*

3 x 5 minute rounds on bag with 30 second intervals on speed ball

45 minute weighted Tae-Bo session

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Granola Cereal, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Protein shake, Bagel and cheese, Banana, 25g Dark chocolate

Meal 3 - Tuna and sweetcorn with wholewheat pasta, Yoghurt

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Protein shake, Grapefruit, Mixed nuts

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Roast Beef, Veggies, Baked sweet potatoes, Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Casein shake with 2 scoops Peanut butter, Mixed nuts

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Decided to shake things up a little in training with some High repping today to hit everything from a different angle and target some different fibres.

Very good workout with good focus and endurance and the pumps where intense (as they should be from high repping).

Mood is high and mentally very motivated.

Muscle hardness is something i can really feel a difference in and body shape is improving with some very good vascularity showing especially in the arms and forearms. Also starting to lose a little BF around the waist area too.

So far so good. 

*Thought of the Day :*

" Courage is very important. Like a muscle, it is strengthened by use."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Back/Traps/Calves AM :*

10 minute warmup on rowing machine

Lat Pulldowns Wide Grip - 2 warmup sets - (50,30) 5 working sets (15,12,8,6,6)

Low Pulley Rows Wide Grip - 4 Sets @ 12 Reps

Close Grip Pulldowns - 4 Sets @ 12 Reps

Lat Pull Machine - 3 Sets (10,7,6)

Pullovers - 3 Sets to failure

DB Shrugs - 3 Sets (20,15,12)

BB Shrugs - 3 Sets (8,8,8)

Seated Calve Raises - 5 Sets to failure increasing weight each set

Ab Crunch machine - 5 Sets to failure increasing weight each set

*Duration :*

70 minutes

Cardio PM :

15 minutes bag work with interval speedball and 15 minute abs circuit

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Toast and Honey, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Protein shake, Banana, Bagel and cheese, 25g Dark Chocolate

Meal 3 - Lunch - Scrambled Eggs, Beans, Apple, Yoghurt

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Protein shake, Grapefruit

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Salmon steak, Brown rice, Salad, Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, Mixed nuts, 2 scoops Peanut butter

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Another good workout today with good all round fullness in the muscles and great focus and energy. Muscle hardness is becoming very pronounced and arm vascularity good.

Shape is getting better throughout the whole body too.

Shoulder and Tricep workout tomorrow. 

*Thought of the Day :*

" Real life isn't always going to be perfect or go our way, but the recurring acknowledgement of what is working in our lives can help us not only to survive but surmount our difficulties."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*Yesterdays Workout*

*
*

*
Shoulders/Traps AM :*

Rotator cuff warm up exercises

DB Lateral Raises - 4 Sets @ 15 Reps

Seated Smith machine bb Press - 5 Sets (20,12,8,8,6-2,5-1-1) Last 2 sets Rest Pause

Single arm DB Lateral Raises - 3 Sets @ 8 Reps

Front Raises with Plate weight - 3 Sets (12,10,10)

Bent Over Rear Delt flyes - 3 Sets @ 12 Reps

Flat Close Grip Bench Press - 4 Sets (15,12,8,8)

Overhead Rope Ext - 4 Sets (15,12,8,8)

BW Dips - 2 Sets to Failure

*Duration :*

55 Mins

*Cardio PM :*

15 minute Orbitrek Runner, 3 x 5 Minute rounds on Punch bag with speedball intervals

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Whey shake

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Protein shake, 2 scoops peanut butter, Banana, Bagel and cheese

Meal 3 - Lunch - Tuna Deli sandwiches, Mixed nuts, Apple, Yoghurt

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Scrambled eggs and wholemeal bread

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Homemade Lasagne, Garlic bread, Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Pre-bed - Casein shake, mixed nuts, 2 scoops peanut butter

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Pumps are very good and muscle hardness improving daily. Middle delts very pronounced after the workout and looked good. 

Mood is very good and very motivated too.

Things are feeling back on track and BF is definatly dropping from the look in the mirror.

*Thought of the Day :*

" Don't wait until everything is just right. It will never be perfect. There will always be challenges, obstacles and less than perfect conditions. So what? Get started now. With each step you take, you will grow stronger and stronger, more and more skilled, more and more self-confident and more and more successful."
​


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

get me a tub cheap  sounds good mate


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

What is this stuff mate out of interest ? A supplement that with natural ingredients ?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*Yesterdays Workout*

*
*

*
Legs/Abs/Forearms :*

10 minute warm-up on stationary bike

Leg Ext - Pre-exhaust - 4 Sets @ 15 Reps

BB Squats - 6 Sets (30,20,15,12,12,12)

DB Lunges - 3 Sets @ 15 Reps

Leg circuit of Single Leg Ext/Leg Curls/Calve raises - 5 Sets to Failure

Reverse Grip EZ bar Curls - 5 Sets @ 12 Reps

Ab Circuit of Broom Twists(150)/DB Side Bends(15)/Crunch Machine(failure) - 5 Sets

*Duration :*

60 minutes

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Oats and Honey, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Protein shake, Banana, 2 scoops peanut butter, 25g Dark chocolate

Meal 3 - Ham Deli sandwich, Apple, Yoghurt, Mixed nuts

Meal 4 - Mid-afternoon - Protein shake, Grapefruit

Meal 5 - Tea-time - Homemade Paella, Yoghurt

Meal 6 - Pre-bed - Cottage cheese, Mixed nuts, 2 Scoops peanut butter

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Nice energetic workout. Really give me legs a going over as they are my weakest bodypart due to old knee injuries from soccer. A little strapping on them and i was fine. Felt very good throughout the workout and good mental focus and motivation yet again.

The bit of circuit training was very good which really attacked my legs without putting too much on the knees. The Ab circuit felt good too. 

*Thought of the Day :*

" In life, see every difficulty as a stepping stone to greater achievement. You are better and stronger than any hardship you face."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

big_nige said:


> get me a tub cheap  sounds good mate





strange_days said:


> What is this stuff mate out of interest ? A supplement that with natural ingredients ?


Tauro-test is a natural test booster from Anabolic Designs. All the ingredients are natural. Here is a link to it :

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/anabolic-designs-tauro-test---180-caps-3423-p.asp


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Chest/Biceps AM :*

10 minute warmup on rowing machine

Flat BB Press - 2 Warmup sets then 5 Sets (15,10,8,5,20) 4th set done with 220lbs @ 5 Reps, not a PB but getting back up there

DB Incline Press/DB Flat Flyes Superset - 4 Sets (12/12,12/10,12/10,12/10)

Pec-Deck Flyes - 3 Sets (15,10,8)

DB Hammer Curls - 4 Sets (15,10,6,6)

BB 21's - 5 Sets

Crunch Machine - 5 Sets (20,15,10,8,8)

*Duration :*

55 minutes

*Cardio PM :*

15 mins on Orbitrek runner and then 45 mins weighted Tae-Bo session

*Nutrition :*

Meal 1 - Pre-workout - Granola Cereals, Banana

Meal 2 - Post-workout - Power Shake (Oats, whey powder, peanut butter, 2 Bananas, Glutamine, Creatine, Beta-alanine)

Back to bed to get some sleep for night shift

Meal 3 - Mid-afternoon - Protein shake, Apple

Meal 4 - Tea-time - 3 Bird Roast, Veggies, Baked sweet potato, Yoghurt

Meal 5 - First work break - Bagel with cheese

Meal 6 - Dinner break - Tuna Pasta, Grapefruit

Meal 7 - Pre-bed - Casein shake, Mixed nuts

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Went heavier on Flat bench today to hit some different muscle fibres. Felt good and i am getting back up to where i was a while ago. My strength seems to be increasing slowley but surely as i can go heavier on each exercise and still push out the same reps or more.

Muscle hardness is increasing with some very good pumps from the start of training.

Mood is very good and my motivation is getting better and better. I am looking at getting another bottle to run this for 8 weeks as i think the extra 4 weeks will really show if this product can do what it says it will.

*Thought of the Day :*

" You must be capable of changing your priorities so that your final goal can be achieved. Comfort zones need to be challenged. Create your own realities. Be confident and strong to make your life better. Allow yourself to grow, develop, and find your true sense of purpose in this life. Don't stand in someone else's shadow - it is your sunlight that should lead the way."
​


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

mickfootie said:


> Tauro-test is a natural test booster from Anabolic Designs. All the ingredients are natural. Here is a link to it :
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/anabolic-designs-tauro-test---180-caps-3423-p.asp


Some interesting ingredients in it too 

Nice benching btw.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Some interesting ingredients in it too
> 
> Nice benching btw.


Cheers.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Workout*

*
*

*
Back/Traps/Calves :*

10 minutes warmup on rowing machine

Close grip low pulley rows - 2 warmup sets then 5 Sets (12,8,6,6,20) 3rd and 4th sets 6 Reps with 154lbs

Lat pulldowns/Reverse grip pulldowns Superset - 3 Sets (12/12,12/10,12/10)

T-Bar rows - 4 Sets (12,8,5,5)

Straight arm pulldowns - 3 Sets @ 15 Reps

BB Shrugs - 6 Sets (20,12,8,6,6,15) 4th and 5th sets with 210lbs

Seated Calve Raises - 5 Sets @ 15 Reps

Abs Crunch machine - 5 Sets to Failure

*Duration :*

60 minutes

*Nutrition :*

Meals a little mixed up today as finished my night shifts this morning so was in bed for 4 hours first thing before going to gym.

*Thoughts and Feelings :*

Yesterday was Cardio only day which consisted of Weighted Tae-Bo session and Bag work.

Today was a very good feeling workout and with 4 hours sleep on it, it felt better than i thought it would. The muscle hardness is definatley very pronounced and the pumps are increasing every workout. BF is decreasing by looks in the mirror and fullness is better in the muscles, especially the side delts.

Mood has been very good to say the least and don't need motivating as it is already there.

Gone heavier again this time on the back than normal and it felt good.

Tomorrow is shoulders/triceps day so looking forward to this one. 

*Thought of the Day :*

" The person without a talent is one who doesn't exist. Every living human being is good at doing something. You can pay for college, but you can't buy knowledge. It doesn't matter where you learn; it's how you learn."
​


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*REVIEW*










Last few workouts have been on a circuit to see what Tauro-Test does for stamina and muscle endurance. Very good to say the least.

Tauro-Test is an excellent product and throughout the 4weeks of using it my strength, muscle hardness, stamina, weight, mood, motivation, pumps and vascularity all increased whilst dropping a little bodyfat.

It got me back to lifting where i was a while ago with some exercises whilst also allowing me to have some very good Cardio and bag work sessions too.

The first thing i noticed from using it was the muscles hardening then the mood and motivation increased and never dropped off. Pumps and vascularity in and after the gym sessions was very good and increased throughout the 4 weeks of use. The strength and muscle endurance was great and this also increased through the 4 weeks too with every workout session.

My workouts became easier and found quite quickly i was either putting more weight on the bars, using heavier dumbbells or really increasing my reps with the same weights.

My weight has increased by 2kg (approx 4.5lbs) from the start of using the Tauro-Test and BF has dropped (not measured but see a difference from the mirror with body shape and wiast reduction).

All in all a very good product and interesting ingredient profile. It is something you may want to consider for the upcoming summer to aid with lean muscle building along with a good nutrition and training regime.

Just a couple of photo's for a comparison on the rear bicep pose :

Before :










After :









​


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

sounds good mate

i just checked on that link and there sold out lol

why does it cut fat? is it because of the energy your body put into building muscle more than what it would be if not using?

i have never taken anything apart from whey and stuff like that so dont know,

also did you take any measurements to see what gains you had mate? such as around the arms but i supose you couldnt tell properly like that could you because you lost fat aswell


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> sounds good mate
> 
> i just checked on that link and there sold out lol
> 
> ...


Most test boosting supplements will help cut some fat.

My arms have gained 1/4", Chest 1/2", knocked 1/2" off the waist too.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice, well done mate

so is this a steroid and if so do you have to do pct

new to this and just wondering because theres that much different stuff out there all confuses me,


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> nice, well done mate
> 
> so is this a steroid and if so do you have to do pct
> 
> new to this and just wondering because theres that much different stuff out there all confuses me,


It isn't a steroid. It is a natural Test Booster and no PCT is required.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok sounds good

does this mean its safe

like no high blood preasure and no kidney probs


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

youd be suprised whats in these things. it most likely contains a low dose steroid.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, some definate changes in those pics and you're looking good :thumbup1:

I remember you doing a log with the AEN products too, I'm gonna give u a rep for taking the time to do these


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> ok sounds good
> 
> does this mean its safe
> 
> like no high blood preasure and no kidney probs


I haven't had any issues and have had my blood pressure checked last week and all was normal.



Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, some definate changes in those pics and you're looking good :thumbup1:
> 
> I remember you doing a log with the AEN products too, I'm gonna give u a rep for taking the time to do these


Cheers buddy.

I would recommend Tauro-Test for people looking into a Test Booster. I have bought another bottle of this and considering running it for another 4 weeks and dropping a final review at the end.

AEN products are some of the best on the market for quality and results.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

mickfootie said:


> I haven't had any issues and have had my blood pressure checked last week and all was normal.
> 
> Cheers buddy.
> 
> ...


No problem.

Yeah as you know I bought a tub of Intrabolic and Intraxcell. I finished up the Intraxcell but stopped taking the other one for a while, can't quite remember why but I did for some reason.

Back on Intrabolic now though and nearly finished the tub, I find it does give you a bit of a kick before a set. That and Animal M Stak work great


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

mickfootie said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> I would recommend Tauro-Test for people looking into a Test Booster. I have bought another bottle of this and considering running it for another 4 weeks and dropping a final review at the end.
> 
> AEN products are some of the best on the market for quality and results.


looking forward to seeing the final results mate


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey mickfootie

did u decide to do another 4 weeks mate?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> hey mickfootie
> 
> did u decide to do another 4 weeks mate?


Yes i am still running it and will give a final review once completed and also if anything drastic changes throughout the next 4 weeks or so.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

awesome look forward to it mick


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

did you get to run or try TNA from USP? If so how does this compare? cheers!


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

courage said:


> did you get to run or try TNA from USP? If so how does this compare? cheers!


I enjoyed running TNA a while ago now. The TNA worked pretty well with good pumps, hardness and shaping.

The Tauro-Test has quite a few more ingredients in it and works in the same way but more pronounced if you know what i mean.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

After a couple of months off Tauro i am running it again for 8 weeks with the added Shredabull. I will update weekly on how things are going with it.

My training has changed to shake things up a bit also. I have been doing the following regime for a few weeks now and feels good.

Day 1 - Chest/Quads/Calves

Day 2 - Back/Traps/Triceps

Day 3 - Delts/Hams/Biceps

I am still continuing with the Cardio which consists of Light weighted Tae-Bo sessions and Bag work 3-4 times a week.

If anyone wants any more info or has any questions then please ask.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Be good to see how it goes for you Mick :thumb: I had a bad stomach upset for about a week, stopped taking tauro test and it went - so I'm not sure it agrees with me. I have 3 weeks of it left, but I'm not sure it's worth it for that short amount of time.

It killed my libido too, for some reason. Seems to get on with you though!


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Be good to see how it goes for you Mick :thumb: I had a bad stomach upset for about a week, stopped taking tauro test and it went - so I'm not sure it agrees with me. I have 3 weeks of it left, but I'm not sure it's worth it for that short amount of time.
> 
> It killed my libido too, for some reason. Seems to get on with you though!


I would advise to try taking 4 daily instead of 6 for a week and see how it goes for you.

Strange how it killed your Libido though. It seems to be good for this 40 year old...


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

mickfootie said:


> I would advise to try taking 4 daily instead of 6 for a week and see how it goes for you.
> 
> Strange how it killed your Libido though. It seems to be good for this 40 year old...


Thanks, I may try it like that then. I thought it was weird too, it completely killed it. Wasn't in the mood the whole time I was on it - a day or so after stopping I was back to normal. Maybe my age doesn't help? Im 21.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Thanks, I may try it like that then. I thought it was weird too, it completely killed it. Wasn't in the mood the whole time I was on it - a day or so after stopping I was back to normal. Maybe my age doesn't help? Im 21.


Could be that you are young. IMHO i believe that Natural Test Boosters are better for the older guys such as over 30's really. They will see more benefit from it than really anyone younger, unless thier levels are low anyway as most natural boosters just bring the levels back to base level. So if you are low or older, when test levels drop naturally, then Test Boosters will benefit you.

I aren't saying that they won't benefit anyone younger just probably not as much as us older guys with lowered test levels from age.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeh, that's what I'm thinking. I will probably just run to the end of the bottle with 4 instead of 6 a day and see how it goes. Glad it's working for you mate, be good to see how you get on.


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Great post mate,i have been following this with interest.Im 45 and it seem like this tauro- test may help me,i see you take your whey when on this,but was wondering if your taking any other supplements,i.e multi vits,green tea or anything.Also would like to know if you feel this product is worth the ££.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

denholm blue said:


> Great post mate,i have been following this with interest.Im 45 and it seem like this tauro- test may help me,i see you take your whey when on this,but was wondering if your taking any other supplements,i.e multi vits,green tea or anything.Also would like to know if you feel this product is worth the ££.


I am running the ShredaBull with this which is Anabolic Designs Fat burner.

Also yes i take Orange Triad (Multi formula and joint aid in one), SuperCissus (Joint aid also), Creatine, Beta Alanine and i mix PreSurge/Jack3d pre-workout.

I have also been using Anabolic Pump for a long time now to help with keepiong fat levels low and utilise my Carbs more efficiently.

I do drink Green Tea too


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

mickfootie said:


> I am running the ShredaBull with this which is Anabolic Designs Fat burner.
> 
> Also yes i take Orange Triad (Multi formula and joint aid in one), SuperCissus (Joint aid also), Creatine, Beta Alanine and i mix PreSurge/Jack3d pre-workout.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that,im going to do another course of m stack along with m pack for three weeks,had good gains on 1st course but went on the drink for 5 days halfway through it.

Will def be trying tauro after that,keep up the good work and thanks for your help,top man mickfootie. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

denholm blue said:


> Cheers for that,im going to do another course of m stack along with m pack for three weeks,had good gains on 1st course but went on the drink for 5 days halfway through it.
> 
> Will def be trying tauro after that,keep up the good work and thanks for your help,top man mickfootie. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


No problem buddy. Keep on following as i will update weekly on my progress. Tauro is definatley a sound product.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Everything is looking good so far on this stack. Energy levels are quite high all day long with a good heightened mood. Muscle fullness is pronounced and feeling tight too. Very good pumps in the gym and more reps being pushed out on every set.

Very good so far.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

*FEELING GOOD :*

All is going great on this stack at the moment. BF% is down by 1% whilst weight is slowley increasing. Stamina, pumps, muscle tone all becoming very apparent and seeing my Abs coming through just give more inspiration to keep pushing.

Nutrition is always good, not excellent as i don't have to mind set to drop some luxeries in life  but is still good with a 40-45% Protein, 35-40% Carbs and 20-25% Fat intake. Adjustments made as and when needed.

Training regime quite demanding but getting very much easier throughout using this stack.

Alls looking good at the moment.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

good to hear mate :thumb:

looking forward to seeing the results when you finish


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

hi... do you need to use any PCT with this supplement?

I've read other logs/reviews where people mention muscle hardness as a positive, have you noticed that?

thanks in advance. good log fella


----------

